# Gaggia Classic Strip down & Reassembly - is there a sealant/paste on the thermostat?



## Beco90 (May 3, 2015)

Hi all,

I have just stripped down my new Gaggia Classic to clean it all up and crack open the boiler to descale. I'm in the process of reassembling it and noticed when unscrewing the two themostats (?) from the boiler that both seem to have a white sealant/paste on their mounting face. Does anyone know what this is and if it needs replacing when reassembling the boiler?

Many thanks for any advice


----------



## Hedgehog1979 (May 11, 2015)

Probably thermal transfer paste, like what's used when mounting a heat sink to a computer cpu. It aids in heat transfer.

You can get it from Maplins for a couple of quid or off the Bay


----------



## Hedgehog1979 (May 11, 2015)

...and it's always a good idea to clean off the old paste and reapply when possible.


----------



## Beco90 (May 3, 2015)

Hedgehog1979 said:


> Probably thermal transfer paste, like what's used when mounting a heat sink to a computer cpu. It aids in heat transfer.
> 
> You can get it from Maplins for a couple of quid or off the Bay


Many thanks - I got some Arctic Silver 5 thermal paste off of eBay for a fiver. Hopefully it'll do the job. All these little expenses add up!


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Beco90 said:


> Many thanks - I got some Arctic Silver 5 thermal paste off of eBay for a fiver. Hopefully it'll do the job. All these little expenses add up!


Thats pretty high-quality paste for computer CPUs so will do well enough for this.

Use is sparingly - the point of it is to be hyper-conductive. If you use too much of it, then it wont conduct as it should.


----------



## Beco90 (May 3, 2015)

Kyle548 said:


> Thats pretty high-quality paste for computer CPUs so will do well enough for this.
> 
> Use is sparingly - the point of it is to be hyper-conductive. If you use too much of it, then it wont conduct as it should.


Thanks for the advice - how would you recommend applying it? Looking at the old parts, they've just 'drawn' a ring around the mating face. If I did this would it be too much? Or would you apply just putting a couple of dots of paste on - like at the four 'compass points' or something? Cheers


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Put a bead on then spread it as thinly as you can with your finger or card.


----------



## Beco90 (May 3, 2015)

Brilliant, thanks Kyle


----------



## gesus (Jun 6, 2015)

I've used Arctic silver and it works great


----------

